# Prayers Needed For Dave Hutchins



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 14, 2009)

I just spoke to Dave, who has been in the hospital in Intensive Care since last Saturday. He got moved to a private room a couple of hours ago, but is in very serious shape. Apparently he developed pneumonia and that combined with the bone marrow disease made him very ill, indeed. He has had 6 units of blood so far and massive doses of antibiotics, but things are not responding well so far. He asked me to post this and says if you have a little extra time and can say a few prayers for him, he'd be very grateful. He says he can use all the help he can get right now.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 14, 2009)

Best wishes, Dave. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 14, 2009)

So sorry Dave, you will be in my thoughts.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 14, 2009)

Fisher's Mom said:


> I just spoke to Dave, who has been in the hospital in Intensive Care since last Saturday. He got moved to a private room a couple of hours ago, but is in very serious shape. Apparently he developed pneumonia and that combined with the bone marrow disease made him very ill, indeed. He has had 6 units of blood so far and massive doses of antibiotics, but things are not responding well so far. He asked me to post this and says if you have a little extra time and can say a few prayers for him, he'd be very grateful. He says he can use all the help he can get right now.


 
Thanks for the update on Dave.  He has my prayers. 
LC


----------



## pdswife (Jan 14, 2009)

good thoughts sent


----------



## Katie H (Jan 14, 2009)

Message received and understood.  He was so kind and supportive to me when Buck died I'm happy to respond in kind.  He has my prayers.


----------



## Toots (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for the update, Dave has been in  my thoughts the past several days.  I imagine they are transfusing him with blood and platelets, and getting pneumonia on top of the bone marrow disease is terrible news.  
He is certainly in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm sitting here bawling because in the course of 3 minutes after posting this, look at the outpouring of caring for our friend. Dave hasn't got much family left and we are one of his main social contacts. I'm just so glad to be a part of this community.


----------



## QSis (Jan 14, 2009)

I am sending Dave positive thoughts of strength and health and light.

Pulling for you, Dave!

Lee


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 14, 2009)

I was so hoping for good news. But now pneumonia. So dangerous, and so common when your body is so debilitated.
Pull some strength from all of us, and know your in all our prayers, Dave.

Thanks for keeping us updated, FM.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank you for letting us know.  As you know, James and I had the good fortune to meet Dave for lunch in August.  We had a wonderful time talking to him, and Dave gave me a big jar of his home-made seasoning.  We are praying for him.

Barbara


----------



## Leolady (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh My!  I will keep him in my prayers.


----------



## Mama (Jan 14, 2009)

He'll be in my every prayer.


----------



## Saphellae (Jan 14, 2009)

Prayers are sent. THank you so much for keeping up updated on someone who is such a joy to have in our community.


----------



## Glorie (Jan 14, 2009)

Prayers on the way...


----------



## toni1948 (Jan 14, 2009)

Prayers are certainly on the way, and his name is being given to other people who I know will pray for him, too.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 14, 2009)

Just posted in the Dave update..Sorry Terry..Thanks for getting this going..He is as you said lonely and  in need of support...
kades


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 14, 2009)

Fisher's Mom said:


> I'm sitting here bawling because in the course of 3 minutes after posting this, look at the outpouring of caring for our friend. Dave hasn't got much family left and we are one of his main social contacts. I'm just so glad to be a part of this community.


 
Cut that out! Now, you got me crying!!!

I have told Dave that he has been added to my prayer list since he first brought up his health issues and that will not change. I wish him all the strength to fight this pneumonia. Many times my father was written off but he was like a cat with nine lives. He lived two years longer than his doctors believed.


----------



## mikki (Jan 14, 2009)

Dave you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 14, 2009)

This is not what I wanted to see when I logged on!! Oh Dave, please know that you have prayer coming from all over the world!! I will keep you in my prayers!!!


----------



## bethzaring (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for the update..Dave, we are pulling for you...love, light and healing thoughts being sent


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm saying the prayer right now.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 14, 2009)

May the thoughts and prayers of all who ask be answered.  Seems that life always gives us challenges that we have to be strong and handle.  Pneumonia is something I experienced this year.  One thing it doesn't seem to want to let go.  I just lean on my faith for hope and healing.  May you do the same, Dave.


----------



## jeninga75 (Jan 14, 2009)

He is in my thoughts...


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 14, 2009)

Good thoughts Dave, we are all pulling for you.


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 14, 2009)

Prayers sent your way.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Jan 14, 2009)

best wishes Dave


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 14, 2009)

Kads, or Fisher'sMom, could you, would you get us a physical
hospital address, rm #, etc. so we could send physical get wells, please.
Something other that 4 walls to look at, without being disturbed.

BarbaraL, thanks for putting a face to the name again.


----------



## deelady (Jan 14, 2009)

Prayers are being sent and will continue to be! May you be in the comfort of your home sooner that you thought at all possible!! Feel better Dave!!


----------



## JMediger (Jan 14, 2009)

Sending prayers and positive thoughts...


----------



## Toots (Jan 14, 2009)

quicksilver said:


> Kads, or Fisher'sMom, could you, would you get us a physical
> hospital address, rm #, etc. so we could send physical get wells, please.
> Something other that 4 walls to look at, without being disturbed.
> 
> BarbaraL, thanks for putting a face to the name again.



I would like that too, I would like to send him a note.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 14, 2009)

Toots said:


> I would like that too, I would like to send him a note.




Add me to the list.  PM me with the info if he'd be okay with it.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 14, 2009)

oh dave, this makes me so sad. you are a fighter. do what doc tells you and i know you will recover. 
babe


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jan 14, 2009)

Terry and CJ, you are indeed the combined heart and soul of this board - thank you for keeping track of our good friend Dave. I know he is a strong and courageous guy from his posts. Here's hoping and praying for good news soon.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 14, 2009)

Fisher's Mom,   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .  Ditto!


----------



## RobsanX (Jan 14, 2009)

You are in our thoughts Dave. Get well and get back here soon!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 14, 2009)

quicksilver said:


> Kads, or Fisher'sMom, could you, would you get us a physical
> hospital address, rm #, etc. so we could send physical get wells, please.
> Something other that 4 walls to look at, without being disturbed.
> 
> BarbaraL, thanks for putting a face to the name again.


 
Yes, Dave needs direct messages from all of us he needs to read all our actual support from all of us.  There are many ways to get our messages to him so he can read them himself which will make him feel less lonely.


----------



## 2belucile (Jan 14, 2009)

Dave: My prayers are for your prompt recovery. You are a wonderful person, hope to "see" you well again soon. Do not think you are alone, you are in many people hearts and prayers !!!
Lucia


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jan 14, 2009)

Can we do anything to help?  Does he need a bone marrow transplant? Never in my life have I even considered getting tested but for Dave I would in a heartbeat.  Beyond prayers / energy is there anything of this physical world we can do?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 14, 2009)

Dave; my prayers will include you for many, many nights.  Get well soon.  We all are pulling for you.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 14, 2009)

Okay. I had to go to Walley World earlier, so I got my first card out now. It will be picked up first mail.
Being so far away, I hope it gets there by monday/tuesday to keep company with the rest of yours and Dave, of course.


----------



## AllenOK (Jan 14, 2009)

Dave, we're still pulling for you here!


----------



## miniman (Jan 15, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers for Dave from here.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 15, 2009)

Add our thoughts and prayers as well. Is someone PM'ing the address to send cards to? If so I would like the info please.
Thanks!


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 15, 2009)

Maverick2272 said:


> Add our thoughts and prayers as well. Is someone PM'ing the address to send cards to? If so I would like the info please.
> Thanks!


I would too.

Barbara


----------



## homecook (Jan 15, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers coming your way Dave!! Keep the faith.

Barb


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 15, 2009)

Me, I would be happy to send Dave tons of get well cards to raise his spirits.
Thanks, Susan


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 15, 2009)

Stay positive and have no doubts that you will get better, Dave. My dad would wink at my mom and tell her all would be well no matter how sick he got and he was right more times than he was not. ;-)


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey, where are all the cute young nurses to cater to Dave's every need? My father had fantastic nurses who ministered to him in every part of the hospital from csicu, icu to the heart and lung floors...those giving cpap were tremendously positive and funny. This is what Dave needs.


----------



## simplicity (Jan 15, 2009)

Dave, I'm praying for you.


----------



## sattie (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know Fisher's Mom.... Dave, my heart is with you and you are in my prayers.  May God have you in His capable hands.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 15, 2009)

Katie E said:


> Add me to the list. PM me with the info if he'd be okay with it.


 
me, too!

I wasn't on at all last night and come on to _this_ 

Thanks for the heads up, Terry.  He has been in my prayers all along, and I am praying as I scroll through this for updates.

Dave, hang in there. We are all sending you love and light and healing.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 15, 2009)

Dave is a very nice guy and a great member of the DC community.

I am praying for him and wishing him the very best.

Please keep us posted, Fishersmom


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 15, 2009)

Dave, I am thinking about you and sending you all the healing energy I can muster.  Fight buddy...fight hard!


----------



## cara (Jan 15, 2009)

hey Dave.... don't give up, fight!
I'll think of you!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 15, 2009)

I would also like to send Dave a get well card as well if I could get the address, please


----------



## B'sgirl (Jan 15, 2009)

Pull through, Dave!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 15, 2009)

So Dave, 
til the greetings start pouring in, I thought if someone was able to give you axcess to a puter, we'd all send greetings and share our day.
Hope today was a better day for you. That your chest is clearing up and you were able to breath easier. That you were able to get a good rest, and maybe walk around alittle; clear some of the cobwebs. Pester the nurses alittle. Get a shave.
Can't say I know much or know what to ask about the bone marrow thing, but perhaps they've put all that off til the pneomonia thing is cleared up and the white blood cells are under control.
I suppose the gray winter days aren't helping much either.
We don't have them often here, but when we do, if I don't have obligations, I close the shutters and blinds, pretend it's nighttime and turn the lights on. Me and gray don't get along well.
Today was one of those days. You could almost imagine you were up north: gray, mackeral sky, chilly, windy, damp, and the heat was on - you could smell it. I even got an electric shock at the mailbox when I picked up the mail, which means it's really dry here. Being surrounded by water and mangrove and canals, that's a joke!
Took the weiner dog for his usual long walk, me buttoned up to the neck, on our usual tour of finding the hawk, bald eagle, and various gators and turtles. I guess the gators have hunkered down; they weren't basking in the sun today. Did see the turtles and hawk; the hawk looks like he's been eating good lately, but the time of day was wrong for the eagle; mid-afternoon, just before learning of the plane crash in NYC.
Did you here of the crash? As you may know, it was the talk of DC for a couple hours this afternoon.
Tonight's the last episode of Las Vegas CSI for Gil Grisham, so that's my plan for the evening, along with checking in here from time to time.
Please know all of us are sending you prayers and greetings. Hang in there,

_quicksilver_


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 15, 2009)

Anyone else want to chime in?


----------



## Katie H (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi, Dave.  Hope today is a better day for you.  I put a goofy get well card in the mail for you today.  Hope you enjoy it.

Pretty cold her today for this area.  I can't have a "three-dog night," so it'll be a "six-cat night" for me.

Wishing you well.


----------



## Dina (Jan 15, 2009)

Prayers are going your way David.  Get well soon.


----------



## Yakuta (Jan 15, 2009)

Sorry to hear about what you are going through.  I said a prayer for you today.  I hope you get better soon and we see you back on the boards soon.


----------



## deelady (Jan 15, 2009)

Well Dave I KNOW your day must have beat mine...with all the room service, cute nurses giving sponge baths (not that that sounds apealing to me though...), laying all propped up with pillows watching TV!
My day....now let me tell you how my day was! It was a blistering 5 degrees and with the pile up of snow we got yesterday I knew I should shovel the walk and driveway while it was at least clear skies. Well I also knew that I would only be able to do a little at a time because I had my two year old daughter standing at the front window watching me. Well I hadn't even been shoveling 5 minutes when I noticed my little one gone from the window so I of course went to check on her.....when lo and behold I realize that the little monkey locked me out!! Then I hear her on the other side of the door saying HI momma! Well I KNOW she knows how to unlock it as well so I begin telling her to please open it...all I hear her say is "OK!!".
Then nothing.....we did this for about 10 minutes and meanwhile I am freezing my keester off! I know its the simplest turn of the knob for her....I have seen her do it time and time again! But no not this time...this time she wants momma to help her open it!  
I see that I'm getting no where with her and she is just watching me from the window and jiggling the door knob! So I go to three of my closest neighbors that are ALWAYS home....nope not this time! Now at this point my face is freezing and....uh well...dripping!
Finally I see a neighbor a few houses up pulling into his drive!
After he talks to her a couple mins and I warm up in his car, I finally say ok time to call the police! The second I call 911 she decides to open the door (45 minutes after the fact!) I quickly apologized to the operator and rushed inside....she is so proud of herself that she "helped" momma!  Gotta love her!

Hope that brought you a little chuckle  Now that I am curled up warm on the couch and learned a very valuable lesson....I can now allow myself to laugh at the ordeal!

Have a good night's rest Dave! Hope to see you back soon!


----------



## HMGgal (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Dave. I'm a friend you haven't met yet. You are obviously quite a fellow to have so many friends that care about you so much. Please get well---you are so needed around here. Hang tough and feel all the love and good wishes that surround and support you.


----------



## Reanie525i (Jan 15, 2009)

Sending all good thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey Dave ,  if  I lived closer I would have come visit you.   
 LC


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 15, 2009)

Dave, you Ukrainians are made of tuff stuff........you hang in there.........I still don't have all of your recipes yet..........I'm waving your flag..........we've seen it enough times to know where you come from.......we love you........please........


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 15, 2009)

Dave,

Keep up the fight, good buddy!!  I will be thinking of you.  

Best wishes and many hugs, SC


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 16, 2009)

I just spoke to Dave and he is improving! His pneumonia is resolving, no further seizures, and he says he's having no pain right now. He said it feels wonderful to be able to take a full breath now. And he sounded soooo much stronger that day before yesterday.

I couldn't find him yesterday! I kept calling his room, but got no answer. When I still couldn't reach him this morning, I finally called the hospital operator. Thankfully, she took pity on me, even though _apparently_ we DC people don't qualify as relatives, and told me he had been transferred to yet another room and gave me the number.

He is hoping to be released tomorrow but isn't sure the docs will go along with it. His bone marrow disease is still grave. But he sounds almost like his old self!

I wanted to tell everyone that when I told him how many posts were here at DC, offering prayers and healing vibes and funny stories and the best of wishes, he was overwhelmed. He wanted me to tell you all how much this means to him and he credits all your prayers for pulling him through. Really. (Aw heck, I'm gettin' all teary eyed again - y'all are the best!)


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 16, 2009)

Well if he is coming out soon, maybe I should send the card to his home address? And can anyone call him or only people pre-approved?


----------



## AMSeccia (Jan 16, 2009)

The support I have seen extended on this site in the last year is nothing short of amazing.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 16, 2009)

Maverick2272 said:


> Well if he is coming out soon, maybe I should send the card to his home address? And can anyone call him or only people pre-approved?


Anyone can call - the number goes direct to his room. PM me if you'd like it.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 16, 2009)

Terry, I sent a card to him at the hospital yesterday.  Room 318, I think.  I hope he gets it.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 16, 2009)

Katie E said:


> Terry, I sent a card to him at the hospital yesterday.  Room 318, I think.  I hope he gets it.


Hopefully they will track him down Katie, they did me.
cj


----------



## Mama (Jan 16, 2009)

Fisher's Mom said:


> ..._apparently_ we DC people don't qualify as relatives...


 
What?!?!?! 

I'm so glad he's getting better!  Hopefully he will be home and back online soon!


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Tough old Ukranian bird........glad you'rer feeling better and breathing better, too........


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 16, 2009)

That is good news.  Now we just have to keep going until the bone marrow disease is gone.


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Fisher's Mom......you're an absolute angel to keep us all informed of Dave's progress


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 16, 2009)

Mama said:


> What?!?!?!
> 
> I'm so glad he's getting better!  Hopefully he will be home and back online soon!


I know - I was shocked, too! Not relatives???? I guess they just don't know who they are dealing with!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm sure that eventually, the cards will all be forwarded to his home. But it may take a while.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 16, 2009)

deelady said:


> My day....now let me tell you how my day was! It was a blistering 5 degrees and with the pile up of snow we got yesterday I knew I should shovel the walk and driveway while it was at least clear skies. Well I also knew that I would only be able to do a little at a time because I had my two year old daughter standing at the front window watching me. Well I hadn't even been shoveling 5 minutes when I noticed my little one gone from the window so I of course went to check on her.....when lo and behold I realize that the little monkey locked me out!! Then I hear her on the other side of the door saying HI momma! Well I KNOW she knows how to unlock it as well so I begin telling her to please open it...all I hear her say is "OK!!".
> Then nothing.....we did this for about 10 minutes and meanwhile I am freezing my keester off! I know its the simplest turn of the knob for her....I have seen her do it time and time again! But no not this time...this time she wants momma to help her open it!
> I see that I'm getting no where with her and she is just watching me from the window and jiggling the door knob! So I go to three of my closest neighbors that are ALWAYS home....nope not this time! Now at this point my face is freezing and....uh well...dripping!
> Finally I see a neighbor a few houses up pulling into his drive!
> After he talks to her a couple mins and I warm up in his car, I finally say ok time to call the police! The second I call 911 she decides to open the door (45 minutes after the fact!) I quickly apologized to the operator and rushed inside....she is so proud of herself that she "helped" momma!  Gotta love her!


This story just cracks me up, DeeLady! I had the exact same thing happen to me 26 years ago except it was a bathroom door (so I wasn't freezing). Nick was 2 also! I have never been so scared in all my life. I kept envisioning him drowning in the toilet or somehow managing to open the window and fall out (it was a third floor bathroom). I spent the time drawing pictures on paper and sliding them under the door to keep him next to the door while I tried to talk him into turning the lock. Of course, he kept asking _me_ to help him turn the lock. I called hubby hysterical, who made a 40 minute drive from the office in 15 minutes. He walked upstairs and yelled, "Nick, open the door, NOW", and of course, he promptly turned the lock and opened the door!


----------



## cara (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm glad to hear, Dave's better.... so all the thoughts and prayers may have helped ;o)


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 16, 2009)

Fisher's Mom said:


> I'm sure that eventually, the cards will all be forwarded to his home. But it may take a while.


 
_I hope so. 2 to the hospital, so far. Thank you, thank you for the update. Please pass on how glad and relieved I am that things are going good. _



Fisher's Mom said:


> This story just cracks me up, DeeLady! I had the exact same thing happen to me 26 years ago except it was a bathroom door (so I wasn't freezing). Nick was 2 also! I have never been so scared in all my life. I kept envisioning him drowning in the toilet or somehow managing to open the window and fall out (it was a third floor bathroom). I spent the time drawing pictures on paper and sliding them under the door to keep him next to the door while I tried to talk him into turning the lock. Of course, he kept asking _me_ to help him turn the lock. I called hubby hysterical, who made a 40 minute drive from the office in 15 minutes. He walked upstairs and yelled, "Nick, open the door, NOW", and of course, he promptly turned the lock and opened the door!


 
_Laughed my head off with this.What memories of my poor mom having the same happen with my little brother about 40 yrs. ago. I don't know if dad was more mad at mom or him. But now it's hysterical!_


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 16, 2009)

quicksilver said:


> _Laughed my head off with this.What memories of my poor mom having the same happen with my little brother about 40 yrs. ago. I don't know if dad was more mad at mom or him. But now it's hysterical!_


OMG! Your little brother, too? I really thought all these years I was just a rotten mother to have let my little guy get himself locked away. But here is DeeLady's little girl and your brother doing the same thing! Maybe I can finally stop feeling guilty about this after all these years! Anyone else been through this, too?

I did tell Dave today that there would be cards coming but since they are addressed to the other room he was in, they may not find him til he gets home. He was really surprised and choked up that people had sent cards.


----------



## Toots (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for the update.  He may get released but with the bone marrow disease he is going to need daily infusions of blood and platelets (since his marrow essentially has stopped working, and it produces the platelets).  They may let him go home though, it depends.  I am glad he is feeling better.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 16, 2009)

Fisher's Mom said:


> OMG! Your little brother, too? I really thought all these years I was just a rotten mother to have let my little guy get himself locked away. But here is DeeLady's little girl and your brother doing the same thing! Maybe I can finally stop feeling guilty about this after all these years! Anyone else been through this, too?
> 
> I did tell Dave today that there would be cards coming but since they are addressed to the other room he was in, they may not find him til he gets home. He was really surprised and choked up that people had sent cards.



I have been locked out twice by my kids!

Of course, how bright am I that I let it happen not once but twice?

Now, anytime I go outside I take keys with me!!!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 16, 2009)

Our card is going out tonight or tomorrow morning, so I will check  my PM's to make sure I have his new room number...


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 16, 2009)

Fisher's Mom said:


> This story just cracks me up, DeeLady! I had the exact same thing happen to me 26 years ago except it was a bathroom door (so I wasn't freezing). Nick was 2 also! I have never been so scared in all my life. I kept envisioning him drowning in the toilet or somehow managing to open the window and fall out (it was a third floor bathroom). I spent the time drawing pictures on paper and sliding them under the door to keep him next to the door while I tried to talk him into turning the lock. Of course, he kept asking _me_ to help him turn the lock. I called hubby hysterical, who made a 40 minute drive from the office in 15 minutes. He walked upstairs and yelled, "Nick, open the door, NOW", and of course, he promptly turned the lock and opened the door!


 
I must be a little angelcause I never did that to my mom. lol


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 16, 2009)

Yup. Grew up in a 200 yr old dutch colonial. We had the old glass door knobs with skeleton key locks. Mom was not so patient as to think of the game thing though. Just, "Marc, if you don't open that door NOW, I'm gonna beat your #$%!". He knew how to take the key out and played peep-a-boo with her and giggle. She couldn't help but laugh without any sound. Older brother and I just looked at each other with the "oh, oh" look. She wanted him to shove the key under the door to her. But he didn't understand it was not a game til dad got there.
What great memories to think of now. He was such a cutie pie!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 16, 2009)

Remember the always accepted answer to the relative question - I'm his/her cousin. 

Hang in there Dave.


----------



## mikki (Jan 16, 2009)

If anyone has dave's home address, could you pm it to me. He helped me when I put my dog to sleep and I'd really love to have a card of support waiting for him when he gets home.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 16, 2009)

Scientific evidence now indicates that an apple a day does indeed keep the doctor away...

The trick is hitting them hard enough with the apple!

I have the address I can PM it to you if FM hasn't already.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 16, 2009)

Dave, so you think a life couldn't get more boring than yours.
Ha! 
Yesterday I volunteered to take the neighbor's puppy while she went to work. She only works part time, but left it outside, on her lanai (porch-to you northerners) in its crate  (I don't like crates) in the cold. Yes cold. It was in the 50s and windy. Ok you northerners, stop laughing. I said cold-not freezing. I heard it wimpering when all the neighborhood walkers did their doggie afternoon walk, and I'm a sucker. So I volunteered for today.
I have an ornerary weiner dog who doesn't like anyone or thing but me, so it was iffy at best. I can't tell you what kind of dog this other thing is, but do know it's part kangaroo (explain later) and looks like a short gray haired with brown freakles in varying sized from a dallop to an icecream scoop (I like the food comparisons) all over him, lean, slender body and gives the impression of a dingo. And creepy dark gray eyes. But he's a cute, odd thing.
So promptly at 7:30 this morning I walked over with my baby to pick him up. (His name is Zepplin, my baby is Parker) I figured if they walked into the house together my guy would handle it better. Well they began with the doggie intro thing (ya know what dogs do-yik!)
Then Zepplin promptly inhaled Parker's food bowl in
what? like 10 seconds flat, washed it down, all the while Parker checking him out.
This dang dog wouldn't calm down, bouncing off the walls, and I saw Parker reaching the end of his rope after 2 1/2 hours. (Zepplin's about 6 mos. old, Parkers 8 1/2 yrs old.) So out we went to the canal, where I see all the wildlife. Parker-no leash, Zepplin-not walking a straight line, but running around in circles and hopping/walking on hind legs.
In the mile Parker and I walked this thing must have walked 4!
I thought they'd crash when we got back, but Nooooo, more of the same.
Finally, around noon they crashed. My guy was out like a light. Zepplin lasted 20 minutes.
Well, yaddy, yaddy ya. 
We wound up taking 2 more similar walks before I was able to bring him back at 4pm. And I'm exhausted.
Parker has stirred to eat his dinner, but has had I think the ruffest day of his old doggie life.
And I don't think he'll forgive me or forget for awhile.
Understand that we live like monks (are there female monks?), and we like it like that - here in Paradise. LOL!
Oh, and the only wildlife I saw was the gator sunbathing on the bank of the canal. Thank God it was the far side.
Parker will go after anything that moves. His favorite passtime is chasing and capturing those little lizards we have.  2 years ago was bitten by a pigmy rattlesnake sticking his nose where it didn't belong.(That's why I call him Parker - short for Nosey Parker!) So I gotta keep my eye on him all the time.
So other than visiting here on and off most of the day, that's all she wrote.
I hear you've been getting calls from some of us.
I told Fisher's Mom I wouldn't call, as I didn't want to disturb you. I know you're there to get well, and even though meds matter, rest and sleep are the best meds.
But she said your feeling alot better and may leave sometime early to mid next week. Yahoo! Can you see me smiling?     
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   .


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 16, 2009)

quicksilver said:


> Dave, so you think a life couldn't get more boring than yours.
> Ha!
> Yesterday I volunteered to take the neighbor's puppy while she went to work. She only works part time, but left it outside, on her lanai (porch-to you northerners) in its crate  (I don't like crates) in the cold. Yes cold. It was in the 50s and windy. Ok you northerners, stop laughing. I said cold-not freezing. I heard it wimpering when all the neighborhood walkers did their doggie afternoon walk, and I'm a sucker. So I volunteered for today.
> I have an ornerary weiner dog who doesn't like anyone or thing but me, so it was iffy at best. I can't tell you what kind of dog this other thing is, but do know it's part kangaroo (explain later) and looks like a short gray haired with brown freakles in varying sized from a dallop to an icecream scoop (I like the food comparisons) all over him, lean, slender body and gives the impression of a dingo. And creepy dark gray eyes. But he's a cute, odd thing.
> ...



you are too funny.....thanks for the laugh and I hope that Dave sees it......debs


----------



## kadesma (Jan 21, 2009)

Just talked to Dave..He sounds so good..It's wonderful to know he is home and had a good dinner tonight...He goes in tomorrow at 10 for the first of his treatments..I'm sending him good thoughts and many many prayers that all goes well and does what is needed.
kades


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for the update, and prayers for his ordeal starting tomorrow.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Jan 22, 2009)

Dave, you are in my thoughts and in my prayers. I hope today is a good day and tomorrow is even better.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey, Dave for whenever you get this {{{{HUG}}}}

Anyone speak to Dave today?
How'd he make out with his 1st? treatment.
Please remind him he's probably gonna lose his appetite, or things are gonna taste funny and he may lose taste of some of the things he use to like. But eating several small meals a day, instead of main meals is critical.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 23, 2009)

As far as I know, no one has been able to reach him today or yesterday. The hospital says he was discharged today but there is still no answer at home. I suspect, as you say Quicksilver, his first day of chemo was a rough one but I will be sure and post as soon as I hear anything.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 23, 2009)

Send him my best when you can. Thanks, FM.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 23, 2009)

I just spoke to Dave and here's the update:
He went to the hospital to have the mediport installed and start chemo but apparently his pneumonia hasn't fully resolved. They made him hang around all day and tried to get him to stay in the hospital for another day or two, but decided not to start the chemo yet. He wasn't sure why but I would imagine it had something to do with his lingering pneumonia. He opted not to stay in the hospital but is back at home on meds. His computer is repaired but they can't deliver it to him until Monday. He's a little annoyed at not being able to get back online til then but is otherwise sounding pretty good. His breathing is still a problem but he says he's eating well and glad to be at home. He can't wait to get back here and thank all of you.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 23, 2009)

Wow, that was lucky and so fast you got back. Sucks about the computer. Although when he is feeling poorly after chemo and doesn't feel like doing anything else, he'll have that much more here to read.
Sucks about the hospital and pneumonia too.
But one more weekend to eat well, and build up strength.
Thanks so much for the report, FM.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 24, 2009)

They won't give him the treatment because chemo compromises/ lowers you immunity and you become open to infections, etc.  If he still has lingering pneumonia then taking the chemo would lower his resistance and it could overwhelm him.  People on chemo need to be very cautious of infections, colds, viruses, etc.  I'm sure once his Dr's are sure he is clear they will start the chemo. 

And as someone said earlier, nothing will taste good but he needs to eat. Those canned shakes, like Boost, are good to keep around and chilled. Or fruit smoothies made with yogurt, homemade are best, work too.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey Dave. Tomorrow's the BIG day! I hope and pray.
It will be like a birthday getting your computer back.
We'll sure be glad to see ya.
You'll want to be up 'round the clock catching up. But rest and get all better. We'll be here when you want.
And don't forget to eat alittle, often. Or all the moma's here will be beating your door down, wagging fingers!


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 25, 2009)

DaveSoMD said:


> They won't give him the treatment because chemo compromises/ lowers you immunity and you become open to infections, etc. If he still has lingering pneumonia then taking the chemo would lower his resistance and it could overwhelm him. People on chemo need to be very cautious of infections, colds, viruses, etc. I'm sure once his Dr's are sure he is clear they will start the chemo.
> 
> And as someone said earlier, nothing will taste good but he needs to eat. Those canned shakes, like Boost, are good to keep around and chilled. Or fruit smoothies made with yogurt, homemade are best, work too.


 
These are exactly the things I said to him today. I told him about boost and dried fruits and nuts, etc. Breathing uses up a lot of calories, too and if he doesn't feel like cooking or eating, one can get calories in very easily that way. Peanut butter is also a good protein and there are eggs, too.

Dave is in good spirits, though. His sister lives in the next building over. She is 7 years older and they sometimes eat together. He is the better cook.  

Today, when I talked to Dave, he said that the computer was suppose to come today.

He has considered returning to the hospital because there is still some tightness in his chest from the pneumonia.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 25, 2009)

I bet he's not getting enough lung exercise and they atrophy just like your other muscles. He may feel like crap, but walking is the best that he can do. It will strengthen those muscles and cause more expansion than sitting idol, and build up some appetite.
It's cold, so walking supermarkets, or malls or some other indoor place would be good.
Thanks for the update Susan.


----------



## Mama (Jan 26, 2009)

It' so nice of both Fisher's Mom and PieSusan to keep us updated on Dave.  I'm glad he's getting his computer back and he'll be back with us tomorrow.  I hope his pneumonia clears up soon.  I'll continue to pray.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jan 26, 2009)

We're right here waitin' for you, Dave - hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## Constance (Jan 26, 2009)

Tell Dave to be patient with the pneumonia...it takes time to get over it. 

I'm sending out good vibes!


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 26, 2009)

I am definetly saying prayers for Dave.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 26, 2009)

We're waiting with bated breath!  

Mark Twain employed it in _Tom Sawyer_: “Every eye fixed itself upon him; with parted lips and bated breath the audience hung upon his words, taking no note of time, rapt in the ghastly fascinations of the tale”.


----------



## Mama (Jan 26, 2009)

Anyone heard from Dave?


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 26, 2009)

I haven't heard anything today or over the weekend, although I was out-of-pocket much of the weekend. I tried calling him today but only got his answering machine. I think Susan spoke with him Saturday. But yeah, I've been checking all day to see if he logged in.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Jan 26, 2009)

Thank you one and all for the prayers, good wishes. I am not out of the woods yet, by a long shot. They messed up my Bone Marrow test and had to go after the left side of my Pelvic. Which hurt so bad I screamed. As soon as my results came back they started on Cemo not much fun either.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 26, 2009)

OMG! YOU'RE BACK AND I MISSED IT. YEAH!!!!!




{{{{{HUGS, DAVE!}}}}}


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

WooHoo!!!! I'm so glad to see you here, Dave! You can tell by all of the posts how much we have missed you, my friend! I'm smiling so hard my face hurts.


----------



## homecook (Jan 27, 2009)

So good to hear from you!! Thoughts and prayers are still going up for you.

Barb


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 27, 2009)

Dave, you also have to check out the threads titled:

More Dave News         &
Good News From Dave


----------



## Mama (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeah!!!!!!!!! You're back!!!!!!!! We've missed you!!!!!!!! We'll keep praying for you!!!!!


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 27, 2009)

Hiya Dave. Now you're out of the hospital and my mom is in. It is always something. I hope you get stronger with each passing day.
Hugs, Susan


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 27, 2009)

It's good to see you back Dave. We are still praying for you and hope you are through being poked and prodded very soon.

I hope you don't mind, I removed your address from your post. You just never know who might see it and act irresponsibly (not our friends on here, but anyone with a computer has access to it). Even though it is a pain in the neck, I hope you don't mind if people PM you for it. Or you could pick someone you trust and have them take the PM requests for your address.

Get better soon!

Barbara


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 27, 2009)

Welcome back Dave


----------



## Toots (Jan 27, 2009)

Dave - stay strong, we are pulling for you!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi Gramps,
so good to see you here...Terry, Susan and I all have His address just PM one of us and we will get it to you.
Take cae Gramps, we love you
cj aka Ma


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm so glad to see you back on here!I'm sorry you had to go through the needle again. I will keep you in my prayers!!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 27, 2009)

Dave Hutchins said:


> Thank you one and all for the prayers, good wishes. I am not out of the woods yet, by a long shot. They messed up my Bone Marrow test and had to go after the left side of my Pelvic. Which hurt so bad I screamed. As soon as my results came back they started on Cemo not much fun either.



Sometimes SCREAMING may be the ONLY way  to help when pain is so strong!  Good for you to give it all you got.  I have always, always heard that Bone Marrow tests are tough.  Just  sorry you had to experience this.  My hope is that it will bring positive results.  Keep up your prayers and your faith.  So many are supporting you at this critical time; I would certainly consider it a true blessing to know so many are thinking of you. 

Thanks for your personal comments.  You can be sure we feel relieved to hear from you.  I do appreciate all who have kept in touch with you and let us know how you were doing.


----------



## simplicity (Jan 27, 2009)

Wishing you the best.


----------



## Myop (Jan 27, 2009)

Wishing you all the best Dave, take care!


----------



## cara (Jan 27, 2009)

it's good to see you back here again ;o))


----------



## Constance (Jan 27, 2009)

Dave, I'm sorry you're have to go through all this medical stuff, but hopefully the doctors will get you straightened out pretty soon. 
In the meantime, here's a little something for you.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 27, 2009)

so good to see you on here, Dave!  Prayers are continuing for restoration of your good health, as well as your well being.

Now you make sure and EAT!  We're going to be keeping watch and making sure you take care of yourself.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh Constance, that's just adorable!



 
 I should have said: "*GOOD MORNING DAVE!*"


----------



## babetoo (Jan 27, 2009)

Dave Hutchins said:


> Thank you one and all for the prayers, good wishes. I am not out of the woods yet, by a long shot. They messed up my Bone Marrow test and had to go after the left side of my Pelvic. Which hurt so bad I screamed. As soon as my results came back they started on Cemo not much fun either.


 
glad you are back, pain is no fun. hope there is no more.

all the best


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 27, 2009)

Dave Hutchins said:


> Thank you one and all for the prayers, good wishes. I am not out of the woods yet, by a long shot. They messed up my Bone Marrow test and had to go after the left side of my Pelvic. Which hurt so bad I screamed. As soon as my results came back they started on Cemo not much fun either.


  Glad you are back, Did you get my card and any others from here?


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

wishing that you didn't have to go thru this........we all do......hands held together for you to hang strong,  David.............


----------



## mikki (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm sorry that you you have to have tests that are painful, hopefully that was the worst of it. Take care Dave and I'm glad you out of the hospital and back online.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks so much for checking in with us, Dave. We have all been worried about you and praying for you. It's great to actually hear from you once again! Ah, I'm so sorry about the bone marrow aspiration - OUCH. I hope you have some good news soon - at least your computer is up and running and you can stay in touch. Here's a tip: when I had chemo, the only thing that tasted good was a "frosty" from Wendy's. I know it's not the healthiest thing you can have, but if tastes good going down (and doesn't come back up) then who cares?


----------



## Saphellae (Jan 27, 2009)

Welcome back Dave, we have missed you!!  Praying for your health to return to you in full and then some!!


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 28, 2009)

*



 GOOD MORNING, DAVE *


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 28, 2009)

Any buddy talk to our guy today?


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 28, 2009)

It's good to see you back on here Dave, hope to see you get to feeling much better soon and lots of prayers out to you.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 29, 2009)

Dave, I hope that all is well with you. My mom is in the hospital and I have to leave to see her soon.


----------

